# Burned by COMotorsports.ca



## bill_g3f (Dec 16, 2009)

Just a heads-up for you guys - maybe I can help keep someone else here from getting burned. [email protected] (calls himself jeebus) has burned me for $110. It's been over 6 months now and he will no longer respond to emails. I have given up on him, moved him into the scammer-thief pile. If you're looking for go fast parts find yourself a reputable vendor, steer clear of this clown.

hth,

Bill

Edit: Please don't bother reading this thread unless you are really, really bored. It's a long boring tale and ends the same as it started here, so save 5 minutes of your life for something useful, and be forewarned. - Bill


----------



## bill_g3f (Dec 16, 2009)

And now Jeebus (what is that, some religious crack?) is bad-mouthing me in his sig. Shows exactly how bad his customer relations are!


----------



## bill_g3f (Dec 16, 2009)

" Hey man,

What happened between you and Dave? I'm local to him and I would love to hear what happened. The guy is so full of himself it's gross. "


I was looking through for-sale threads for a headspacer, asking questions. He PMed' me, said he has some for sale. I bit (that's my mistake) and then he took weeks to ship and did a crappy job packaging. Taped a piece of cardboard to each side and stuck it in the mail. Of course it got trashed in shipping. His response to me was basically "You have a problem with the shipper, deal with it". He under insured it in Canada, shipped to the US so it got complicated. Eventually I got statements from the USPO that it was insured by Canada and would have to be handled by the Canadian post office, but that didn't sway Dave. Over the course of many emails trying to get this straightened out he threatened many times to just keep my money, which is what eventually happened. I have never had so many nasty arrogant inflaming emails from anyone, never mind a vendor. He comes off at the end of the day as a punk and a thief. He got my money and I got nothing.

Best,

Bill


----------



## alankariden (Nov 15, 2010)

I have heard of this kind of thing happening before.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

alankariden said:


> I have heard of this kind of thing happening before.


With Dave?
I dont think so....
pretty straight up guy. May I suggest you call him?


----------



## bill_g3f (Dec 16, 2009)

Yes, with Dave. 

Had I done my due dilligence before dealing with Dave, I should have noted 2 things.

1) He is a foreigner. It is much more difficult to resolve problems with foreign shippers and the legal remedies are much more difficult.

2) If you check his web site, he does not publish a phone number or an address. His contact info only has the email form. Guess his mom wouldn't let him put in another phone, or he just doesn't want people to know where he is.

You would think, a year later, he would have wanted to come clean on this issue, pay up what he owes me. But instead he scumbags me in his sig. Isn't that professional? (yes, we really need a sarcasm font!)


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

bill_g3f said:


> Yes, with Dave.
> 
> Had I done my due dilligence before dealing with Dave, I should have noted 2 things.
> 
> ...


Just trying to help but I wouldnt call being from Canada a "foreigner". We do have phones up here....:laugh:
I have made Dave aware of this thread and hope he helps out. He also has his own forum which you can find him on if you wish.


----------



## bill_g3f (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks, INA. (Didn't catch your name!) Dave is well aware of this, chooses to not resolve it but instead to scumbag me in his sig and by PM.

Canada doesn't seem that foreign until you have a problem with a vendor over the border. It then becomes clear how difficult it can be. Imagine the bureaucracy of the USPS multiplied by the the bureaucracy of the Canadian PO. Then throw in an uncooperative vendor and an angry (burned) customer and imagine the frustration.


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

bill_g3f said:


> Canada doesn't seem that foreign until you have a problem with a vendor over the border.


Sheila: Times have changed
Our kids are getting worse
They won't obey their parents
They just want to fart and curse!
Sharon: Should we blame the government?
Liane: Or blame society?
Dads: Or should we blame the images on TV?
Sheila: No, blame Canada
Everyone: Blame Canada
Sheila: With all their beady little eyes
And flapping heads so full of lies
Everyone: Blame Canada
Blame Canada
Sheila: We need to form a full assault
Everyone: It's Canada's fault!
Sharon: Don't blame me
For my son Stan
He saw the darn cartoon
And now he's off to join the Klan!
Liane: And my boy Eric once
Had my picture on his shelf
But now when I see him he tells me to f#!k myself!
Sheila: Well, blame Canada
Everyone: Blame Canada
Sheila: It seems that everything's gone wrong
Since Canada came along
Everyone: Blame Canada
Blame Canada
Copy Guy: They're not even a real country anyway
Ms. McCormick: My son could've been a doctor or a lawyer rich and true,
Instead he burned up like a piggy on the barbecue
Everyone: Should we blame the matches?
Should we blame the fire?
Or the doctors who allowed him to expire?
Sheila: heck no!
Everyone: Blame Canada
Blame Canada
Sheila: With all their hockey hullabaloo
Liane: And that bitch Anne Murray too
Everyone: Blame Canada
Shame on Canada
For...
The smut we must stop
The trash we must bash
The Laughter and fun
Must all be undone
We must blame them and cause a fuss
Before somebody thinks of blaming uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuus!!!!

SABAZZ!


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Well since this is the first I'm aware of this thread, I will add what's actually taken place to give others the opportunity to make their own opinions of me and my business. I can say I needed to take a few minutes as I was very irritated reading this. 

1. The item was packed adequately especially for the price you paid for shipping (remember you bartered on the shipping price). Either way It was a piece of steel. Even if it was packed in a steel box the same thickness it still would have been easily destroyed by the fork lift or whatever crumbled it like a piece of paper. 
2. Because the postal service ruined your product, I immediately refunded the difference for the insufficient insurance (insured for $100, should have been $150) when you were dealing with the claim. Also at that time I gave you options to get a new head spacer right away or be refunded by the postal service when the money was returned. 
3. When you had no luck with the claim and realized it needed to be dealt with in our foreign country of Canada, I immediately began dealing with it. This was my first real issue putting an insurance claim in with the postal service so I honestly did not know if you'd have to deal with it in the US or me here in this foreign land. 
4. Once I started dealing with it I had advised you that you would receive payment as soon as I did. I had replied to all your emails thoroughly although you continued to slander and make false accusations.
5. After countless slandering emails I had advised you time and time again that if you continued with the false accusations that I would not respond to you any longer. You opted to take the wrong path at that point hence why I stopped responding to you. Up until that point I had responded to all your emails within a day or so. 

The real catch is number 6, and is why I'm surprised to see this post. 

6. I sent the cheque from the claim I had received back in August to the address I had on file:

Articulation LLC
176 Dennison Road
Westbrook, CT 06498
United States

7. You do have all my contact information so this is just another false claim on your part. 

I'm guessing one of two things that have happened, you either just feel like making false claims, or you did not receive the cheque. If you did not receive the cheque then I guess keeping contact through email would have helped ensure it was sent to the correct address. 

One final note, I've sold many items online through my own website, and many of my own used items here on Vortex without anyone ever having any issues. Hence why you're seeing positive feedback, that in itself speaks volumes towards the person I am. 

I apologize that you had a bad experience dealing with me, the issue was out of my hands and I did everything to resolve the issue, which is exactly what I did. I have saved these threads for my records, however I would suggest having your posts removed as this is defamation of character. 

edit: the reason I had something in my signature was because I was advised you had posted something like this months ago when you should have already recieved your cheque.


----------



## bill_g3f (Dec 16, 2009)

Fast VW said:


> Sheila: Times have changed
> Our kids are getting worse
> They won't obey their parents
> They just want to fart and curse!
> ...



That's too funny, where did that come from?


----------



## bill_g3f (Dec 16, 2009)

Jeebus said:


> Well since this is the first I'm aware of this thread, I will add what's actually taken place to give others the opportunity to make their own opinions of me and my business. I can say I needed to take a few minutes as I was very irritated reading this.
> 
> 1. The item was packed adequately especially for the price you paid for shipping (remember you bartered on the shipping price). Either way It was a piece of steel. Even if it was packed in a steel box the same thickness it still would have been easily destroyed by the fork lift or whatever crumbled it like a piece of paper.
> 2. Because the postal service ruined your product, I immediately refunded the difference for the insufficient insurance (insured for $100, should have been $150) when you were dealing with the claim. Also at that time I gave you options to get a new head spacer right away or be refunded by the postal service when the money was returned.
> ...


1) No, it was not adequately packaged. It was packaged so that the first little bump would bend it. It a flimsy little piece of steel, maybe 1" by 1/10" where it bent. Packing in a slightly larger box with some popcorn would have prevented the damage. Taping it to a piece pf plywood would have prevented the damage and cost very little, both in material and shipping. Taping a piece of cardboard to each side ensured that the first bump would trash it.










2) It took you over 4 months to man-up to just the $50 that you underinsured it for. You never offered a replacement without me shelling out more money. Remember you said I might cheat you so there's no way you would ship without me paying you more? No way in hell I would give you more money after the treatment I got from you.

3) One of the first things I told you was that it was insured in a foreign country and I did not see any way the USPO would pay me for this. I knew I would have more motivation to resolve this than you, which has been proven by the (almost) year you have let this fester.

4) The fact that you owe me the money does not hinge on you getting a payment from your post office. You did a crappy job packing, it got destroyed. I am out $110 due to no fault of mine, but due to your negligence in packing.

5) There were no false accusations. It is clear that the headspacer was damaged due to your poor packaging. You dragging your feet endlessly just aggravated the entire mess, not to mention the nasty barbs you had to throw into each email.

6) I did not receive any check from you. The address is correct so all I can assume is that you are lying trying to save face here. Why would you have put a check in the mail? The other financial transactions were done by Paypal. It would have been very odd for you to go through the effort of writing a check, addressing an envelope and taking it to the post office when the other transactions were done by point & click. 

7) I do not have your phone number. All I have is the return address from the package:

Dave Withraw
18 Lawler CRES
Cole Harbor, NS B2Z 1Z1

This is a residential address, not a business address. The 'contact me' page on your web site does not give a phone number or an address. That should have been a red-flag but I missed it. In fact I never saw your web site until after the fact, you PM'ed me after seeing I was inquiring in another thread about a hs.


This was the first apology I have seen from you. Up until now all I have seen from you is nasty attitude, and biting comments. The attitude you are displaying in this post is very different from what you displayed in all those emails. This could have ended differently (and much sooner) if you had shown more polite, responsible mannerisms vs the arrogant 'shut up or I will keep the money' attitude you gave me. You can prove that the apology is sincere by sending the money you owe me. As I told you many times over the past months, you can end this NOW by simply paying me the money you owe me. You chose not to end this.


The first thing you told me after I reported that it was destroyed was "You have a problem". Hardly 'upstanding' as you got your one friend to say.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

It's apparent that much like all my other contacts with you that you simply can't read. 

"I sent the cheque *from the claim I had received *back in August to the address I had on file"

This is exactly what I explained I would do through previous contacts, and is exactly what I did. 

I'm glad you posted those pics, because it clearly shows no matter how well it was packed it would have been destroyed by whatever caused the damage. The funny part about you going on about the packaging is I have an email from you that clearly states from you that you agree that the packaging is more then adequate. 

I'm officially done dealing with you, this issue was resolved months ago. Based on these threads and your slanderous emails I will be pursuing legal action. 

I've done all I can with you.


----------



## bill_g3f (Dec 16, 2009)

Jeebus said:


> It's apparent that much like all my other contacts with you that you simply can't read.
> 
> "I sent the cheque *from the claim I had received *back in August to the address I had on file"
> 
> ...




You said you were done with me months ago, but you still have not sent me the money you owe me. You are not done until you refund me the money. It is that simple.

Rolling eyes does not help. It would be really dumb for you to pursue legal action against me when simply paying me the $110 would end this, and would have ended this many months ago.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

READ! 

You've been paid.

"I sent the cheque from the claim I had received back in August to the address I had on file"


----------



## bill_g3f (Dec 16, 2009)

Did you write a check from your company's account? Did you see it clear your bank?

I never got it. Based on all the prior comments you've made all I can say is you've stuck by your word and kept the money.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

READ!

"I sent the cheque *from the claim I had received* back in August to the address I had on file"


----------



## bill_g3f (Dec 16, 2009)

Maybe you could be a little less cryptic. You are now telling me that the Canadian post office sent you a check made out to me? That's strange. This is the first I have heard of this, and I did not receive the check.


----------



## bill_g3f (Dec 16, 2009)

And by the way, you and I must be seeing 2 different pictures. You see a big beefy hunk of steel that would take a huge hit to bend out of shape. I see a flimsy little 1" wide piece of steel that I could bend with ease in my bare hands.

edit: actually, if you look close, most of the bends occurred through the head bolt holes, where the metal was more like 1/4" wide - nowhere near as 'beefy' as 1".


----------



## bill_g3f (Dec 16, 2009)

No Dave, this isn't resolved. I never got reimbursed. I am left on the short end of the stick here.

So let's give you the benefit of the doubt for a moment and say you did send me a check from the Canadian Post Office that was made out in my name. Given that, one of the two countries involved lost that check in transit. To resolve this new twist, I need to ask you to contact the office that issued the check, have them cancel it and issue a new check. Once I receive and deposit the new check this will be resolved.


----------



## EuroSportChicago (Jun 9, 2010)

Jeebus- I don't think you can bring a lawsuit for this; it hasn't really damaged or caused a loss of unemployment. 

Bill- You can't really bring a lawsuit either; the amount in question is too little. 

*I have no clue what happened *between you guys, but who ever is right/wrong, I don't think any further action is worth it. Its only $110 and you have been pursuing for months. 

addressing shipping- this might not have been the best box, but near the best it could be for the price that was bartered. The only thing i could think of that could of possibly saved the spacer during shipping is pieces of plastic on both sides of the spacer, but that would obviously cost more in shipping. Most likely the shipping companies fault.


----------



## bill_g3f (Dec 16, 2009)

Agreed, talk of legal action is dumb. My mentioning it way above was just to point out the difficulty of dealing with a foreigner. Another case in point, apparently we can't even get simple mail from Canada to the US without loosing it.

I do have to say we've made more progress on this today than we have in many months. The good news is I found out that the Canadian Post Office has issued a check with my name on it 3 months ago. That's a huge milestone that I was not informed of. The bad news is they lost it in transit.


----------



## DWI_gti (Jan 12, 2004)

I must say I usually side with the seller or company over the person who post these up but dam OP you convinced me. That packaging was crap. And I don’t see any slander on your part bill_g3f and if there was how does someone in Canada bring legal action against someone in the US? 

Thanks for the heads up on this seller; what he is saying just doesn’t make sense. 
:beer: GL on the project


----------



## EuroSportChicago (Jun 9, 2010)

DWI_gti said:


> I must say I usually side with the seller or company over the person who post these up but dam OP you convinced me. That packaging was crap. And I don’t see any slander on your part bill_g3f and if there was how does someone in Canada bring legal action against someone in the US?
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on this seller; what he is saying just doesn’t make sense.
> :beer: GL on the project


Either way the lawsuit wouldn't be worth it. 

How would you think a head spacer should be sent? its the Post office fault it looks like. 

BTW good luck to both the seller and OP to getting this resolved happily


----------



## bill_g3f (Dec 16, 2009)

I would think it would be packed as if it were a piece of glass. Or a head gasket. Or something fragile. I already gave a couple of examples of how it could be done cheaply. The head spacer should not be providing the structural integrity of the package.


----------



## bill_g3f (Dec 16, 2009)

EuroSportChicago said:


> BTW good luck to both the seller and OP to getting this resolved happily


And thanks for the thought, but I believe we're beyond that, which is why I started this thread in the first place.


----------



## EuroSportChicago (Jun 9, 2010)

Jeebus said:


> 1. The item was packed adequately especially for the price you paid for shipping (remember you bartered on the shipping price). Either way It was a piece of steel. Even if it was packed in a steel box the same thickness it still would have been easily destroyed by the fork lift or whatever crumbled it like a piece of paper.


How is he supposed to package this when he doesn't have adequate funds. 

The glass would of broken also if smashed that way


----------



## bill_g3f (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh c'mon, this isn't about the 2 or 3 dollars it might have cost if he _had _thought about packaging it properly. He did not cheap out on the packaging because of what I paid him. He cheaped out on the packaging because he didn't know any better. Same reason he under-insured it. Rookie mistake which he still won't own up to.


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

i love that Canada is a foreign Country...****...USA surrounds us....

either way...we have small claims up here...20 bucks or 100 bucks...sueing is sueing..but ya..being in the states sucks...

you gotta watch out for those east coast folks... lol they are sneaky...the salt does it.

either way..I have nothing productive to add to this so..Good luck guys...contact canada post and find out about the check....either way.....good luck


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

when i ordered my mk4 vr headgasket from VW, it came with one piece of carboard and wrapped in shrink.


the fact that its THAT damaged....would lead me to believe that it would be damaged regardless.

short of being in a big box filled with packing popcorn or in a wooden box...

its the shipping companies fault....and they lost your cheque which the seller truthfully said was sent....


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

When my head spacer was shipped from bbm it had a **** ton of popcorn in a box that's bigger than what the op posted. At least 4-6 inches of popcorn on all sides.


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

wow, i can't believe i just wasted my time reading this incredibly retarded thread. in my personal opinion, coming from somebody who shipped for the U.S. Military for several years, its not the packaging/packager that is at fault here, it is simply the shipping company. no matter how you send something, the shipping company needs to handle it with care and not throw it about. now, the shipper packaged the item, as requested by the buyer, and the shipper shipped it out as he was suppose to, nevermind the fact that it was packaged improperly. somewhere in transit from point A to point B, something happened and the package was damaged, okay, happens every single day, nobodies perfect. the fact that the seller even put insurance on it proves that he cares for his product. the price for insurance may not have been exact, but it was in the ball park it seems. the seller went ahead and took action by contacting his local PO and got the situation taken care of. money was exchanged and it was allegendly sent to the buyer. the buyer did not receive it, therefore, the check is still uncleared through either the seller or the PO. at this point, the old check needs to be canceled, and a new check needs to be written. now the seller will still be out some money, but thats the price you pay, atleast you will get some of it back. i'm going to assume that after this, no further transactions will be made between the two of you, which is perfectly fine. whoever decides to stand by this seller will do so, thats their right

all in all, this was brought about the wrong way and with the wrong attitude


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

on another note, since the damage is only curves in the metal and no serious creases or fracture points, a standard sheet metal shop can press this to a near flat state, then when you go to install it, using HG's on each side, the clamp force of the head bolts will bring everything as flat as the head furface and block surface


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

My headspacer from C2 also came sandwiched between two pieces of cardboard only. Just sayin...


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

Soo Canada Post or USPS ****ed up your newly purchased item and the seller somehow burned you.. Please get the **** out of here are stop wasting this forums space.

Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## bill_g3f (Dec 16, 2009)

So Dave, I am giving you the benefit of the doubt here like I said. This is your opportunity to prove you were right. You claim you mailed a check. Given that, the only reasonable explanation is it got lost in the mail. All you have to do is contact the office where the check was issued, have them cancel it and issue a new one. This time you can post a copy of it here before you send it to prove you were right all along.


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

We're done here. To the OP: You've made your point, now you need to find other avenues to resolve this matter. If you continue to follow this guy around trashing him, I'll be deleting most of it. 

As a token gesture, I won't make this thread disappear but please understand that if you keep cross posting this all over the place, I'll be referring you to an admin.


----------

